# how do I subscribe to a thread?



## Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

its getting to be a hassle to go look in my profile at all the posts I've made to go to the threads I'm interested in.

how do i subscribe to the thread?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 24, 2005)

When you post in a thread, you should be automatically subscribed and receive and e-mail notification when there is a new post in that thread.  If you want to subscribe to a thread in which you have an interest but have not posted, click on "thread tools", then click on "subscribe to this thread" and follow the instructions.  That should do the trick.
Hope this helps.  :asian:


----------



## Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> When you post in a thread, you should be automatically subscribed and receive and e-mail notification when there is a new post in that thread.


that's not happening for me - any suggestions?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 24, 2005)

Samantha, click on "User CP" and when that loads, click on "Edit Options" which will be on the left.

Under the "Messaging & Notification" area, you will find in the second section your options for notification and subscription called "Default Thread Subscription Mode". There is a drop-down box. The options are: 

Do Not Subscribe - post on threads without automatic subscription

No Email Notification - auto subscribe on all threads you post on without email notification when anyone posts to them

Instant Email Notification - all posts to your subscribed threads by anybody are sent to you via email at that moment

Daily Email Notification - You will be notified via email once daily of all threads you subscribed to that are posted to

Weekly Email Notification - you get the idea.

I choose the second, since I'm on here every day anyway and I can always unsubscribe from any thread I put a one-time post on.

You are probably set at "Do Not Subscribe." If that is the case, you will not be able to subscribe. Try changing your option on your control panel and see if that does the trick. If not, post a help thread in the Support Forum and admin will see to it.  Remember to save your changes.

Happy subscribing!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2005)

One other thing to keep in mind is that many email services like hotmail and yahoo "eat" anything sent by the forum.


----------



## Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

lol a few times of "this is not spam" will teach yahoo not to throw it out.

thanks, I got this all fixed.


----------

